# Are Self Driving Cars Coming?



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

I've looked all over these boards today and can't find a single answer... 

Self Driving cars are not going to take your job anytime in the near future. There is so much more to do before this will ever become a reality. There will be hurdles with litigation, lobbies, infrastructure, and too many other things to list that will take years if not decades to get through. Please stop with this "oh sh!t, the world is ending crap".


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i doubt uber will have them on the roads till we're able to use them in our personal lives too


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber is going to start using self-driving cars in Pittsburgh this month...

https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-launch-driverless-car-pittsburgh-194650437.html?ref=gs


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^ monitored by a human being for testing. There are always going to be people who are uncomfortable with a robot driver.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

self driving cars have been on the road for years now w/ a co-pilot


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> ^^^ monitored by a human being for testing. There are always going to be people who are uncomfortable with a robot driver.


I sure as hell don't want to be in a self-driving car until it is perfected and that will be a long time i'm guessing!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Klockwork said:


> I've looked all over these boards today and can't find a single answer...
> 
> Self Driving cars are not going to take your job anytime in the near future. There is so much more to do before this will ever become a reality. There will be hurdles with litigation, lobbies, infrastructure, and too many other things to list that will take years if not decades to get through. Please stop with this "oh sh!t, the world is ending crap".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> i doubt uber will have them on the roads till we're able to use them in our personal lives too


The Globalist AGENDA 21 goal,is to eliminate personal ownership of vehicles.

Then to eliminate private ownership of lands and property.


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

Think of it this way - 

How long did "we" have GPS technology before it became the norm for the masses? 

How long did we have computer technology before it became the norm for the masses?

Telephones. Cars. TVs, etc., etc., etc.

Just because the technology exists, does not mean it's taking over the world immediately. WAY too many variables to work through before any of it becomes a reality to the masses.

We are definitely moving into an era of AI, but it's not going to happen over night. Unless the Globalist Agenda speeds it all up


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

wfocustoms said:


> Uber is going to start using self-driving cars in Pittsburgh this month...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-launch-driverless-car-pittsburgh-194650437.html?ref=gs


No they're not. They're testing cars with auto-pilot. It's not different than what Tesla has been doing for the last 2 years.

Self-driving/driver-less cars are at least 10 years away....assuming they will even be allowed to operate. Plus there's the "small" problem of the boatloads of lawyers ready for the lawsuits that WILL happen after they hit something/someone.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

[QUOTE="
Self Driving cars are not going to take your job anytime in the near future. There is so much more to do before this will ever become a reality. There will be hurdles with litigation, lobbies, infrastructure, and too many other things to list that will take years if not decades to get through. ".[/QUOTE]

The most sensible statement about autonomous cars I have seen. The number one hurdle will be litigation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Klockwork said:


> Think of it this way -
> 
> How long did "we" have GPS technology before it became the norm for the masses?
> 
> ...


We still have Horse & Buggy in New Orleans.

I am NOT that concerned.
I would start my own service using antique cars before I had anything to do with Robot Cars.

The horses would Bight the Robots !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They want minimal interaction with a driver ?

They can take one of these.


----------

